# Merengue crafting Dark Lily Crown (closed)



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

Usual rules: no running; no picking fruit; no picking flowers.

Merengue's house is in the south east of the island with the red and white cosmos in the garden. You can help yourself to any of the DIY recipes I left by the airport, just drop any you already know for other people. 

Feel free to shop and water my flowers!

Dodo code: 0BSBD


----------



## Fye (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll come by, thank you!


----------



## azurill (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to come by thank you.


----------



## mayor_christin (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d like to come also!


----------



## peekopecko (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll come over thanks!


----------



## Jillenium (Apr 29, 2020)

Trying to come, will leave nmt as tip


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi, can I visit ?


----------



## Aliya (Apr 29, 2020)

Going to try and stop by!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm going to close the airport for a few minutes so the people already here can visit in peace, then I'll reopen again shortly. Sorry to those waiting, shouldn't be long!


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 29, 2020)

Your island seems full right now!


----------



## Khris (Apr 29, 2020)

May I come ! Trying to get in but island full


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok, gate reopened!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

I have a few people here so I've closed the gate again temporarily to make life a bit easier. I will reopen shortly! Sorry if you're waiting.


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 29, 2020)

*Same dodo code?*


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

Gate's reopened! 

Same code as before. Still several DIY recipes left.


----------



## Farstar12 (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't think the code is working

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

Ah, nevermind!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

Island is full so closing temporarily again. I'll post again once I've reopened. I'll keep going until Merengue stops crafting.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to pop by!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

Reopened, same dodo code as before. I've just checked and Merengue is still crafting.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 29, 2020)

Going to try and stop by still. Haven't been able to get in yet


----------



## Fye (Apr 29, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 29, 2020)

It's quiet now so please try again.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

Merengue's tired now so she's stopping for the night. Thanks to all who visited and watered/left gifts.


----------

